# Angelfish Solo



## al-fresco (8 Aug 2017)

I met Dave Sewell aka Angelfish Solo through this forum. He was a man of definite opinions, they may not have been universally well received but I always thought his heart was in the right place. I rode with him once in Hereford and mid Wales and we kept in touch by email and Facebook. I assume that he was eventually ejected from CycleChat for overstepping the mark and, if he was, it comes as no surprise but speaking for myself I never had a unkind word from him. I have just heard the sad news that Dave took his own life on 3rd June 2017 after a struggle with depression.

https://fundrazr.com/41Fh5d


----------



## dan_bo (8 Aug 2017)

Hope he found peace. God bless.


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2017)

Poor bugger.


----------



## roadrash (11 Aug 2017)

sad news indeed


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Aug 2017)

Sad news.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2017)

Yup, he was a character alright.
Sad to hear. Poor soul.


----------



## growingvegetables (11 Aug 2017)

RIP, Dave.


----------



## HLaB (12 Aug 2017)

Very Sad indeed, I was just thinking he'd been quiet on Faceboke for a while


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Aug 2017)

Very sad


----------



## simon.r (12 Aug 2017)

Sad news. Depression is a terrible thing.


----------



## theclaud (12 Aug 2017)

Sorry to hear this @al-fresco.


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Aug 2017)




----------



## Wobblers (14 Aug 2017)

As you say, his heart was in the right place. Desperately sad news. Like @dan_bo, I hope he's at peace now.


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2017)

I never knew the gent, but this is nevertheless sad news.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Aug 2017)

Terrible news :-(


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Aug 2017)

That's terrible.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2017)

I exchanged a few pms with him just up to his departure from CC. I knew the black dog was plaguing him, but he thought he would be able to cope.

Very sad news indeed.


----------

